# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Despawn the Tower/Bunker Archers in Alterac Valley (Rogues & Hunters)

## Eseleme

Maybe its common knowledge but I dont see many people doing it

You need to be able to drop combat somehow for it to work so thats why I assume it can only be achieved by Rogues and Hunters

Basicaly, if you capture a Tower/Bunker and drop combat all the Archers will instantly despawn ->IF NOBODY ELSE ON YOUR TEAM IS IN COMBAT WITH THEM <-
Great tactic to despawn all the archers in the enemys base before your team arrives

Only tested this as Horde capturing Bunkers but im pretty sure this works for Alliance aswell


Also for Horde Players, 
in SHB its possible to capture the flag by standing on the weapon rack precily beneath the flag which means you dont need to kill anything to take it
DB South requires you to kill 1 archer otherwise its possible to do the same thing

DB North and Icewing doesnt have the layout but DB North doesnt require anything extra to avoid all archers in order to capture it

----------


## mjk6994

Hate to be that guy, but it's not an exploit. It's been in the game since Vanilla and is normal behavior. Good post for people who are unaware though.

----------


## BelTrans

nice tip! thanks for it.

----------

